# not long now....



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

only a week or so


















:biggrin:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh blimey, she's going to pop!! Gorgeous girl, I'll be interested to see how many she has. Lovely photos.

:biggrin:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What colours are you expecting?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow that must have been some Christmas Dinner .Good luck with the new arrivals when they come


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see the little white furballs.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh wow! gorgeous pics xxx can't wait for the updates  Hope all goes well,looks like it will be any minute to me  x


----------



## JackOscar (Dec 27, 2011)

how exciting....do keep us posted


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

spid said:


> What colours are you expecting?


im hoping for either red or cream... but as the dad was carrying blue.. well who knows.. its wait and see...

but i really dont care as long as they are all healthy.

we are keeping one, got another sold already, so its just waiting now to see when and howmany.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Aww good luck, how exciting, keep us posted._


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> im hoping for either red or cream... but as the dad was carrying blue.. well who knows.. its wait and see...
> 
> but i really dont care as long as they are all healthy.
> 
> we are keeping one, got another sold already, so its just waiting now to see when and howmany.


What colour is she and what colour was dad (I'm assuming red/cream)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keeping our paws crossed here for the happy event :thumbup1: Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

is she a ragdoll? Im sure you can work out the colours they are expecting by knowing the mum/dad colour??


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

spid said:


> What colour is she and what colour was dad (I'm assuming red/cream)


she is a blue tortie... dad is a red mitted(carrying blue we have found out)

so we could really get a range of colours..

@ catlove884 she is a ragdoll, as is the stud.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow what a stunning girl, and will have some stunning kitties, cant wait.
michelle x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, lovely you could get a red or ream girl then - it that what you are after?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i would like a red or cream for show.. but the mrs likes seal (only if we dont get red/cream):thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rcmadd said:


> i would like a red or cream for show.. but the mrs likes seal (only if we dont get red/cream):thumbup1:


_i am with your mrs, i love the seals to.:thumbup1:,:biggrin:,,,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My Kitten parents Queen Blue Mitted Sire Flame Red Lynx

Milly Split face Blue/Cream Tortie

Tilly Cream Point when we got her but I would say she is a Blue/Cream Torbie now.

Pics below

Tilly 12 Weeks approx










Tilly 21 weeks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Is she stripped on her blue too? (all red /cream shows as tabby even if it isn't) Does she have white spectacles around her eyes? Do you have a closer pictures of her face?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

spid said:


> Is she stripped on her blue too? (all red /cream shows as tabby even if it isn't) Does she have white spectacles around her eyes? Do you have a closer pictures of her face?


If you are asking about Tilly? the pic on my signature is a closer pic.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> she is a blue tortie... dad is a red mitted(carrying blue we have found out)
> 
> so we could really get a range of colours..
> 
> @ catlove884 she is a ragdoll, as is the stud.


your looking at: Seal / blue / red /cream males & red /cream girls & seal / blue torties 50% of the litter will be mitted 



PetloverJo said:


> My Kitten parents Queen Blue Mitted Sire Flame Red Lynx
> 
> Milly Split face Blue/Cream Tortie
> 
> ...


tilly is a blue tortie bi-colour in those pictures, doesnt look like a lynx, were her parents registered? As you cant get bi-colours from the patterns you say mum/dad were?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

pics of Mum and Dad seen both cats and fathers registration papers. Think reason didn't see mums as looking on breeders fb Queen quite old. Yes I admit must have bought them from a backyard breeder although in their case, these kittens had been well looked after wormed, Flead and vet checked was given a receipt to prove this. Toys and Food to take home with us.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> pics of Mum and Dad seen both cats and fathers registration papers. Think reason didn't see mums as looking on breeders fb Queen quite old. Yes I admit must have bought them from a backyard breeder although in their case, these kittens had been well looked after wormed, Flead and vet checked was given a receipt to prove this. Toys and Food to take home with us.


Very odd as your girl (maybe its the pics) looks like a bi colour and has no colour on her legs, unless the parents are high white mitts but badly missmarked. I think mum is a very missmarked bi colour possibly.

lol giving out toys doesnt make a good breeder, nor does fleaing them, you should never flea kittens or put chemicals on them, unless they are from a flea ridden house, fleas shouldnt be near them so no need for chemicals, doesnt matter how old she was she can still be registered & have the kittens registered, and be tested for hcm/pkd for ragdolls  should have come fully vac, raggies (and all cats for that matter) should go at 12weeks + raggies are a slow maturing breed and still suckle at 13weeks old, very important they do miss out, they look lovely  blues are my fav, I have ablue tortie here now id love to keep, but I have as I have other plans! 

I do wonder who keeps their cat un-neutered until a very old age (how old are we talking??) without her being extremly ill unless she has lots of litters? Does sound very odd, was she neutered after do you know? what were the pedigree names out of interest?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry I can't remember, I know now that I was wrong in buying unregistered kittens and may have been fleeced of more money that I should have but I have got them now. Both are insured with Pet plan cover for life and both are booked into be spayed at the end of January when they'll be six months old. Sorry again from not buying from a registered breeder. No I don't think she was spayed afterwards.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, don't beat yourself up - it's not your fault - you didn't know a the time - you can only ever do the best on the info you have. Enjoy your furries.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

adoreable babies :biggrin:xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, yes I love my little furries and they are totally spoilt.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ah dont need to say your sorry! wonder why they havent neutered her? dont sound like nice people  such a shame, glad more people are EN nowdays!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we are getting this girl done after this litter(her only one).. as with her mum.. and all other cats we have..


ok.. anytime from today.. although she has not shown any signs so it could be another week...

@ petloverjo.. i noticed your north yorkshire.. did you get your cat from north yorks?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

No I got them from near Hull.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

UPDATE........

she has started 05.30


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

2 born, however.... she not biting the cord to seperate the placenta


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

3 now, and she done cords now


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

4 now she getting a bit tired


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

5 now, I got a feeling some help to feed may be nessassary, luckily we have stuff in just in case.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

..7..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_7 !!!!!! oh my goodness, you will be busy, congratulations xxxxx_


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

7 wow - congrats what a fabulous way to start the new year.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

mum and babies are doing well.. they have been weighed...
smallest is 78g, going up to 109g..

i cannot provide any pictures yet as they are in a cupboard in our bedroom(door removed) and its a bit too dark to take a picture....and i dont want to use flash.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations mummy! 

What a great start to the New Year


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done! Can't wait for the piccies! :thumbup1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

wow 7 raggie babys  Looking forward to seeing pics. Well done BTW Happy New Year


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations to all concerned especially to mum.She must be a tired lady


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, blimey 7 kits, you'll have your hands full in a few weeks time. Well done to Mum.

:biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

7 kittens  well done to you and mummy cat and a very Happy New Year to you too - what a lovely way to start :thumbup1: Looking forward to seeing the little ones in the near future


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

whats more shocking... this is her first litter.. and shes quite small..

a bit like her mum.. quite small untill we got her spayed.. it will be the same with this one.. as soon as she is ready.. we getting her done..

this will be our first..and last.. litter that will have our prefix..so the £75 fee for the prefix wont be wasted..

many thanks to all for the comments..

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats - wow mum must be exhausted!!

Great start to the new year


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! 7 babies! Congratulations and very happy mommy and babies are doing so good. Can't wait to see pics - mommy is beautiful and I'm sure babies will be just as pretty.  

New Year babies - very special! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aww, congratulations and well done mummy! What a lovely start to the New Year


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats , 7 wow , happy new year


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

all is well.. she appears to be feeding them all ok.. we will get them weighed later and hopefully take a couple of pics..

and such noisy little bleeders at feeding time.. :biggrin:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So pleased to hear they are doing well.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well after weighing them.. 1 has lost a gram. and the others have all gained..

i had to be quick as she doesnt like them having their pictures taken..

















the coloured bands are so we can determine which is which when weighing them,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little sweeties :001_wub: It sounds as if they are all doing well - 1g loss is negligible but I'd keep an eye on that one when feeding to make sure it's getting its fair share 
What are you using for id bands? They look like hair bands? If so be careful as they can slip down and front legs can get tangled in them.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

yes they aer hairbands... thats all we have for now.. and yes they do slip down. so we going to try ribbon as son as we can get to go get some


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have found thin strips of fleece tied around the kittens' necks better than ribbon which comes undone too easily. The fleece stretches too so 'grows' with the kittens - I just check regularly that it isn't too tight and replace it if it is. It gets easier once the colour points start to show but I leave the 'collars' on to make identification easier for prospective new slaves


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

just wondered if you are a breeder why you only breed once? then neuter? are they hcm tested? lovey pics, hope the kittens are well  xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!! we have babies too..






























This is the only boy he is 11 days and weighs 198grams little fatty!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

all doing well.. now ALL have put on weight

took the silly hair bands off today and replaced with other smaller ones..still stretchy so they wont harm the kittys..

we are not breeders as such.. we just wanted to breed to see if we can do it.. as for nutering.. well she a small girl so we thought just one litter for her,, little did we know she would have 7....

and yes both grand parents are hcm free.. and both parents are free.

@ BSH... :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww beautiful little babies._


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> all doing well.. now ALL have put on weight
> 
> took the silly hair bands off today and replaced with other smaller ones..still stretchy so they wont harm the kittys..
> 
> ...


dosent seem like a great reason to breeD? are the ragdolls hcm & pkd tested? I read that this is very important to the breed?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

catlove844 said:


> dosent seem like a great reason to breeD? are the ragdolls hcm & pkd tested? I read that this is very important to the breed?


The op has said that both mum and dad are hcm tested and are clear.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

actually the mrs has decided to only breed every now and then.. so we are small breeders...

we are not irresponsible.. we have had our breeding queens tested.. we have the mother to this girl who has had the kittens.. she was tested before we mated her and came back clear.. as was the stud we used, who is owned by a very respected ragdoll breeder, janette fitzpatrick, aka emerisle..

our girl thats had these kittens is also free as is the stud we used...owned by hariet arkle, aka preziosa.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> yes they aer hairbands... thats all we have for now.. and yes they do slip down. so we going to try ribbon as son as we can get to go get some


I'e been using hairbands like these for years, sometimes one goes 'tarzan' with a band over 1 shoulder but as I'm here 24/7 its not left for long, never been a problem.

Emma


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

UPDATE..

all doing well, some now showing signs of colouring on the points, still have a couple that are still white..so im hoping they are either red or cream,

they not been sexed yet.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

catlove844 said:


> dosent seem like a great reason to breeD? are the ragdolls hcm & pkd tested? I read that this is very important to the breed?


Didn't you read the post you quoted? He said both parents AND their parents (so 2 generations) are tested and free. I'm not sure what else you expect.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> UPDATE..
> 
> all doing well, some now showing signs of colouring on the points, still have a couple that are still white..so im hoping they are either red or cream,
> 
> they not been sexed yet.


its very easy to tell the white ones, if still white after day one are 100% red/creams

you can tell them at about a week the other colours, seal/blue but still best to wait until 4-5weeks of age if you have torties etc  pics!

you can sex them from birth you know lol so no need to wait, the red/creams you may get a girl if the dads a red and mums a tortie, if not they will be boys 

this was at about 3days old, ive added the colours so you can see whose who, you can tell by the body colour to what we have  
have you thought of any pedigree names yet? IVe done a christmas theme with this litter, so we have in order:

CaramelDreams CandyCane - CaramelDreams SnowFlake - CaramelDreams Snow Angel - CaramelDreams Brandy Butter


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> its very easy to tell the white ones, if still white after day one are 100% red/creams
> 
> you can tell them at about a week the other colours, seal/blue but still best to wait until 4-5weeks of age if you have torties etc  pics!
> 
> ...


:eek6::eek6::eek6::eek6:

you ladies are good! i cant tell from the picture which is which....apart from the red ears? xx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

mum is a blue tortie.. dad a red mitted....i really do hope for a red or cream

names we going to leave for now... will decide in a couple of weeks.. its going to be hard thinking up 7 pedigree names....

i will see if the mrs has any new pics and try to add them from her camera.. any pics i post are off my phone.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

marleyboo said:


> :eek6::eek6::eek6::eek6:
> 
> you ladies are good! i cant tell from the picture which is which....apart from the red ears? xx


haha :laugh: its just experience and research really  I love it its amazing with torties just dont know what you will have! plus dads a lynx to so even more of a mixture with lynx/torbies!! :laugh: :001_wub:

blues stay more white-ish body, seals tend to go dark the day after birth, although I didnt want the seal to be a seal as the people wanted blue...the boy won them over though & the red & seal are going together :laugh: this is them now at nearly 5 weeks in the pictures:




































rcmadd said:


> mum is a blue tortie.. dad a red mitted....i really do hope for a red or cream
> 
> names we going to leave for now... will decide in a couple of weeks.. its going to be hard thinking up 7 pedigree names....
> 
> i will see if the mrs has any new pics and try to add them from her camera.. any pics i post are off my phone.


ooo you maybe lucky then, if you need me to sex or colour them just give me a email, I do love doing that! :blushing: Im guessing that you will have blue tortie girls, possibly a seal boy and red maybe cream boys, just from expererince  oh and 50% mitted 50% colourpoint usually!

Ooooooooooooooooo I bet you have at least one with a diamond/blaze face, I love them! this is my red mitted girl from a red mitted dad & tortie mum, this was a litter of 6 girls including 2 RED girls!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha :laugh: its just experience and research really  I love it its amazing with torties just dont know what you will have! plus dads a lynx to so even more of a mixture with lynx/torbies!! :laugh: :001_wub:
> 
> blues stay more white-ish body, seals tend to go dark the day after birth, although I didnt want the seal to be a seal as the people wanted blue...the boy won them over though & the red & seal are going together :laugh: this is them now at nearly 5 weeks in the pictures:
> 
> ...


 hi tb wondered what colour you thought the 2 kittens are on the right..it can be either lilac tortie or blue tortie,i think its 1 of each.







these pics are of the girl i think is the lilac tortie.she could be a bi too lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what colour/patterns are mum/dad? one the picture with the read background the one on the far right looks like a lynx (you can tell as they have white in their ears, can you see on the picture:










the eyeliner seems to come in a little after this 

the one on the far left id go with lilac as she is very light, then necxt lilac again then a blue, pure guess work though as they are still so young, I like to do blues/seals at abotu a week, then again at 4-5weeks, I hada blue in litter last year that I thought was a seal until it left! :blushing: literally was the same as its littermates (2 seals lynx) but then the more pics I took the more i noticed it lol :laugh: :blushing:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i thought this could be a blue tortie.. mum is a lilac tortie cp and dad is a cream bi colour.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

and this is what i thought was a lilac tortie.compared to the other girl she is lighter pure pink pads and nose.sorry pics are all over the place


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

the boy do you think hes blue..


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

she is a beaut.. 

i really hope we have one of them.. my mrs wanted seal but she thinks most are blues of some sort.. but we have 2 that could well be cream or red..


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

took this 10 mins ago.. my mrs will email me some later.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

some more..sorry pic heavy.









































































i dont know exactly when these were taken..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooooohhh kittens :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
 Sorry for the over-the-top reaction there  They all look so yummy. I can never get photos like that because whenever I take one of Mai Tai's out of the nest she grabs it back. It's murder trying to weigh them - she's dragging them off the scales before there's time to register the weights : I'm hoping that Rosie won't mind so much when she has hers.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

my mrs waits for ours to go downstairs.. then weights them and takes piccys


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSH_ I dont really deal with lilac, never had one, but Id say the boy is blue :laugh:



rcmadd said:


> took this 10 mins ago.. my mrs will email me some later.
> 
> []


ok! obviously pics are a bit dark and itrs hard to tell next to them let alone on the internet lol, so id say: 
kitten 1: blue
kitten 2: red/cream
kitten 3: blue maybe seal
kitten 4: blue maybe seal
Kitten 5: hmm might be the pic is dark but red/cream
kitten 6: red/cream
kitten 7: red/cream

also you dont have to wait for mum to leave the room just weigh them get used to handling them i cuddle pick mine up from the moment they are born, obviously have to have a good bond with mum and know she trusts you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> BSH_ I dont really deal with lilac, never had one, but Id say the boy is blue :laugh:
> 
> ok tb thanx anyway


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Taylorbaby said:
> 
> 
> > BSH_ I dont really deal with lilac, never had one, but Id say the boy is blue :laugh:
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > sorry :blush: due to his colouring at the mo id go with blue, lilacs tend to take a little longer to devlope, but can sometimes think they are blues
> ...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

a really good way to tell is get them together on your lap next to a patio door / natural light and put their tails together, thats how we tell our blue & seals at a young age  

i dont normally see the 'tortieness' until they are around 3-5weeks of age then you see the cream, I only knew the blue was a tortie in this litter as I could see a cream toe on each foot, other than that she looks no different!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> a really good way to tell is get them together on your lap next to a patio door / natural light and put their tails together, thats how we tell our blue & seals at a young age
> 
> i dont normally see the 'tortieness' until they are around 3-5weeks of age then you see the cream, I only knew the blue was a tortie in this litter as I could see a cream toe on each foot, other than that she looks no different!


i see,the blue tortie has a very tortie nose of blue and pink her pads are the same,the lilac you can see the cream on her ears but her pads are just pure pink same as her nose i do hope shes a bi though,not got 1 of those yet


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> i see,the blue tortie has a very tortie nose of blue and pink her pads are the same,the lilac you can see the cream on her ears but her pads are just pure pink same as her nose i do hope shes a bi though,not got 1 of those yet


the bis noses are normally pink so fingers crossed! :laugh:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> the bis noses are normally pink so fingers crossed! :laugh:


yeah id read that i hate waiting...
Do you own your own stud?just wondered at what age did he show interest in the girls,myn is 7months at the min and has no interest what so ever...hoping that will change!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> yeah id read that i hate waiting...
> Do you own your own stud?just wondered at what age did he show interest in the girls,myn is 7months at the min and has no interest what so ever...hoping that will change!!


yeah average age to show a interest is around 10-18months, some can be later, remember thought its not good to let them mate so young, we waited until Jake was about 13months so over a year old  kept him indoor until about 19months then got him his own house due to the spraying/crying/fighting  his happier out there actually, never leave him alone with the girls though when he does show interest as they can get pretty fed up, takes them a while to get the hang of it, best to let him mate with a girl who has been mated before first


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah theres no rush my girls arnt quiet ready yet eldest is a year next month and she doesnt seem in any rush either,yes we have a girl who is experienced and she is extreamly tarty when in call so yeah maybe she can show him what to do when the time comes.at the min though the boy just see's the girls as play mates hes very playfull.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> yeah theres no rush my girls arnt quiet ready yet eldest is a year next month and she doesnt seem in any rush either,yes we have a girl who is experienced and she is extreamly tarty when in call so yeah maybe she can show him what to do when the time comes.at the min though the boy just see's the girls as play mates hes very playfull.


thats good, yes jakes first mating was a expereinced girly, then a first time girl, which took him a while, I mean it was about 10-15mins to mate once, so it wasnt quick! look liked piggy backs around the room, lucky the girls just let him get on with it!! His alot quicker now lol :laugh: just takes time


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol...bet that was funny to watch


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> lol...bet that was funny to watch


amusing but nerve racking, some dont like you to watch...! and he was one of those but you cant leave them alone on the first goes and anything can happen! just trial and error, bloody hard work though having a stud, I knew it would be hard but didnt know just how hard!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ha ha yes all fun though...i couldnt believe the kittens would play fight at just 2 weeks old soooo dam cute.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> ha ha yes all fun though...i couldnt believe the kittens would play fight at just 2 weeks old soooo dam cute.


not all fun  but yes they can play early  do you neuter your before they go to new homes?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> not all fun  but yes they can play early  do you neuter your before they go to new homes?


well this is the 1st actual litter weve had,i was thinking about offering this to the new owners the other nite..good idea id say,will be vac's plus i can microchipmy self so that can be done also.I only have 1 to rehome as i have my eye on the other 2.I agree with you when you say not all fun..we lost some of the babies and its not nice watching them go down hill  on the other hand though we have 3 very big kittens that are doing very well


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

:wink5:.. i think you two have nicked my thread...

hope these are better pics...they are not in any order as the upload seems to have scranbled them up....


























































not sure if i got them all..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

can defo see the creams there,i think you have some blues same as me they look the same,myn are 3 weeks now and its getting clearer by the day.Its annoying though wondering isnt it.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we think 4 blue/seal and 3 red/cream

at least 1 a female cream/red so we will probably be keeping that one.
we have had someone interested in a blue.. but we dont know if ours will be torties


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> we think 4 blue/seal and 3 red/cream
> 
> at least 1 a female cream/red so we will probably be keeping that one.
> we have had someone interested in a blue.. but we dont know if ours will be torties


If they are going to be tortie you should see by looking on their pads its like a mottled affect and my blue tortie had the same on her nose from at least a week old iv also been able to see the cream through the blue on the ears frm early on.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Lovely pictures, they look so tiny and so cute, made me all broody for another kitten.,,_


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Lovely pictures, they look so tiny and so cute, made me all broody for another kitten.,,_


i know where there will be some raggy kittens for sale about april time...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rcmadd said:


> i know where there will be some raggy kittens for sale about april time...


_Dont tell me that !!!!!!!!!, ,.......where abouts are they........:blush:,,,_


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hope all goes well!
good luck!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Dont tell me that !!!!!!!!!, ,.......where abouts are they........:blush:,,,_


They are in Derby


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> They are in Derby


not that far from me really! im in Essex! What stud did you use?? What lines is your girl from?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> not that far from me really! im in Essex! What stud did you use?? What lines is your girl from?


derby miles from essex....

the stud is from preziosa we used RA a red mitted..
our girl we bred from a blue point we got from solinari
her dad is from emerilse


----------

